# jenvey's ITB on a 16v?



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

Has any used em? what is your opinion on them? 
i am thinking about using them in a turbo 16v...
please post pros and cons...
thanks all


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (dadsgeoisslow)*

There is much debate about these. Not the quality, from what I have heard they are great, but the usefulness of having them in a forced induction setup. I would say unless you have the extra money and expertise, go with either the boost OR the throttles. You will have fun either way but a lot cheaper. If however you have a surplus of cash, try both they will make you grin.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (veedublub)*

Jenvey-Envey,I got's me a set of them there babies.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

i TRIPLE DOG DARE you to boost it with ITBs.
make sure you post pics too.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (XKROMX)*

Yea...they are there somewhere in this pile...


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (dadsgeoisslow)*

I think it would be interesting to see, probably not worth the work, but interesting to see the benefits.Really if you decide to sell them, let me know.


----------



## illahee (Feb 26, 2005)

i think you should sell the jenvey 16v itbs to me so I can make my first project car a true badass


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (illahee)*

ITB's alone don't even come close to making a car badass...


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

if nothing else it will sound amazing.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

i was kinda hoping some one else had done this before....so they can be the geni pig...and i can harvest the the fruits of there hard labor.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (dadsgeoisslow)*

In a front wheel drive car there is such a thing called to much power ,especially for a road race car...


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (XKROMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XKROMX* »_In a front wheel drive car there is such a thing called to much power ,especially for a road race car...

Very well said.


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

NISSAN have done this before - take a look at a nissan sunny GTI-R.
I Also double triple quadruple dare you to do this


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (aspro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aspro* »_NISSAN have done this before - take a look at a nissan sunny GTI-R. 

good to know...i will look it to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep the input coming guys


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (dadsgeoisslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dadsgeoisslow* »_Has any used em? what is your opinion on them? 
i am thinking about using them in a turbo 16v...
please post pros and cons...
thanks all









cons...
Hey pops....why waste your time even doing this if your gonna run a turbocharged car. The plumbing nightmare alone is a task. The 4intake runners would have to be fairly short just to mate them up to another bigger intake out to your intercooler etc...then i couldn't even imagine how long it would take to even to have to take them off(in a pressure situation at a race) if something like the throttle plates arent in sync. Theres not much space as it is unless you move your radiator to the back of your car.
Seems that if all you want to is more power...just make a intake plenum like padilla's and run a 70mm t-body.....then turn up the boost..
Why not use them for what they are intended for. A naturally aspirated engine looking to take full advantage of hp/tq.
nevermind...just do it. It'll be different either way.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (aspro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aspro* »_NISSAN have done this before - take a look at a nissan sunny GTI-R.
I Also double triple quadruple dare you to do this

















These are the ones I am using, they are perfect for boosting since they are bolt flanged on both inlet and outlet. Check them out, they also came on the toyota blacktop 20v motor in japan.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (soch naungayan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soch naungayan* »_
cons...
Hey pops....why waste your time even doing this if your gonna run a turbocharged car. The plumbing nightmare alone is a task. The 4intake runners would have to be fairly short just to mate them up to another bigger intake out to your intercooler etc...then i couldn't even imagine how long it would take to even to have to take them off(in a pressure situation at a race) if something like the throttle plates arent in sync. Theres not much space as it is unless you move your radiator to the back of your car.
Seems that if all you want to is more power...just make a intake plenum like padilla's and run a 70mm t-body.....then turn up the boost..
Why not use them for what they are intended for. A naturally aspirated engine looking to take full advantage of hp/tq.
nevermind...just do it. It'll be different either way. 


thank for your input......








pop this.....








the radiator is in the rear...








junk yard and menudo run sat morning? pinto bean and i are going.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (dadsgeoisslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dadsgeoisslow* »_

thank for your input......








pop this.....








the radiator is in the rear...








junk yard and menudo run sat morning? pinto bean and i are going.


i'm down...what time to eat....
not too sure bout the j-yard run. i'm too lazy.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (dadsgeoisslow)*

If you actually READ and do just a little searching youd find there are several people around this board running with a Jenvey/Badger product...
guinea pig...HA


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_If you actually READ and do just a little searching youd find there are several people around this board running with a Jenvey/Badger product...
guinea pig...HA









so...are you saying they are several people on this board running with jenvey/badger poduct WITH TURBO? because this is what i am asking...for anyone input on this combo ...








i am totally aware people on this board running with jenvey /badger product N/A... but, hey thank for you input.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

I've got a sneaky photo of Grant Motorsports latest engine build. It's a 2037cc 20v running forged pistons, steel rods, Jenvey ITB's and a one off turbo plenum. It's crying out for a large turbo to hit 500bhp. Can anyone upload the picture for me if I email it to you? Trust me, if your thinking of doing a ITB turbo engine it is worth while seeing this shot.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

wow...i love to see this. get some ideas.
may be soch or padilla can post it for us, because i suck at posting pics.








thanks for all inputs... pros or cons. keep em coming.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_ Can anyone upload the picture for me if I email it to you? Trust me, if your thinking of doing a ITB turbo engine it is worth while seeing this shot.

I don't mind helping out for the cause, send me the pics...... check your IM for my e-mail addy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (PADILLA)*

what car does that valve cover come off that has dohc 16v engraved on it. Or did someone do that themselves?


----------



## vitocorneleus (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_what car does that valve cover come off that has dohc 16v engraved on it. Or did someone do that themselves?

I too would very much like to know.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_what car does that valve cover come off that has dohc 16v engraved on it. Or did someone do that themselves?

None that I am aware of, looks like he cut it out of a 16v intake manifold and welded into the valve cover, very original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

padilla is right it was custom made from the top piece of a 16v intake mani


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Are you sure he didn't just buy it off Ebay?


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Are you sure he didn't just buy it off Ebay?









YOU never ... you like to do things differently.


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (H2Zero)*

ABA 8V or 16v? I forget and cant tell
Equal length intake that goes from ITB's to the turbo's output. 
More than likely the 4to1 intake matches upto a collector/reducer (simular to a header) then to 2" or so tubing to the turbo output. Very well laid out setup. Wonder how hard it was to make that intake








Crazy stuff though!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























_Modified by Old_Skool at 11:12 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (PADILLA)*

Quote, originally posted by Vento_Gareth » 
Can anyone upload the picture for me if I email it to you? Trust me, if your thinking of doing a ITB turbo engine it is worth while seeing this shot. 
I don't mind helping out for the cause, send me the pics...... check your IM for my e-mail addy 
Email sent with picture today, cheers.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_
Email sent with picture today, cheers.

Here you go. It is indeed a beast -


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks mate, I know this engine was sold last week to a lad with a Golf Ralley in the UK. Not sure if he visits Vortex, I hope he's not too mad at me posting this pic. Anyway, I think my shot was taken before he bought the engine so all's fair in love and engine building! This will be a seriously quick car, I think he is going the full stripped out racer with 4wd and Haldex rear diff.
Anyway, if this engine is anything to go by my 3.2 on ITB's that Grant Motorsport are finishing off should keep me happy for a while.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

wow...that what i want to do. thanks for posting the pic.
what alt bracket is that?

keep em coming guys.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Knowing Grant it's probably custom made. Don't know for sure you may want to try [email protected] but he may not reply if it's giving away trade secrets.


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

pretty sure its a standard 20vt alternator bracket


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dadsgeoisslow* »_so...are you saying they are several people on this board running with jenvey/badger poduct WITH TURBO?

ITB's on a FI car dont make any sense....







.This is the general consenseus of the 1.8T VWvortex community dont mind that back in the early 80's BMW had a F1 engine making 1500hp with a nice healthy set of ITB's.
Whatever the case you are not alone.Both myself,paul calado and geoff rood will be running 45mmITB's with a Turbo (In my case ill be using 50mm units.).Ill post pictures of my 20V when I feel Vortex is ready....








This belongs to OhioBenz.Good luck getting any information out of him pertaining to its power development and such . The collector shown in this picture:








is from a Toyota Corolla AE101 5A-FE /EP-82 Toyota Starlet 5E-FHE(yes I know m toyota's like you know your women) but he claims to have made it from scratch so Ill give him the benefit of the doubt.









_Quote, originally posted by *dadsgeoisslow* »_what alt bracket is that?

Its from a AW*X* 1.8T engine.Wont work on anything we are trying to build.Your better off looking for a ABF alternator set up.(pm me if you want one.

_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_he may not reply if it's giving away trade secrets.

Bro love your Jetta but there is one thing I have learnt over the years.In this trade/Industry there are no secrets.







.Eventually someone (like me) finds out and spills all the guts.The best thing for you to do is not host any pictures because I will find them....


----------



## BoostCrazy8v (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am building a 20v 1.8t stroker with ITB's. The plenum and runners will be made of carbon fiber. I will use velocity stacks as well. I think ITB's will be benificial to a forced induction application in that they offer precise tuning of air volume for each cyclinder. Yes, a huge single throttle body will make tons of power but ITB's offer more precise tuning. Totally in my opinion though. What size should I use? BMW's use ITB's with forced induction and they put down huge power.


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

man...
i want to run ITB's on my 1.8t project...
maybe ill have enough money and time to after the winter...


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ITB'ed Turbo! (Wizard-of-OD)*

*^^^^^^





















^^^^^^*


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: ITB'ed Turbo! (Wizard-of-OD)*

NICE....is this your car?


----------



## crisper (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ITB'ed Turbo! (Wizard-of-OD)*

Did shawn @ momentum do this? That looks crazy. What kind of power did it put down?


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ITB'ed Turbo! (PADILLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_*^^^^^^





















^^^^^^*































OOOOOOO MY EFFFN GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM IN LOVE


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ITB'ed Turbo! (A2_DeLand)*

I want to see the Dyno on that one LOL


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The collector shown in this picture:








is from a Toyota Corolla AE101 5A-FE /EP-82 Toyota Starlet 5E-FHE(yes I know m toyota's like you know your women) but he claims to have made it from scratch so Ill give him the benefit of the doubt.











I noticed that my Dad's 2003 Toyota Corolla has an intake manifold like that as well. I always mean to take pics and ask about it. Most cars use a throttle body that feeds a plenum, then runners to the intake. As soon as I saw the (equal length?) intake on my dad's corolla, it got my gears turning...
So what year cars does that AE101 5A-FE engine come in?
Interesting topic nonetheless...
That blue ITB turbo car is SICK!
Mike.


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

not my car believed to be in a rocco


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: jenvey's ITB on a 16v? (dadsgeoisslow)*

Patrick Schmidt had them on his 84 Rabbit GTI very fast car


----------

